# 15 Week old German Shepherd Ears not Up



## dineshsampley

Hi I am an new German Shepherd owner, I have never owned one before. I purchased by Puppy from a breeder in Sacramento and all his brothers and sisters ears have gone up but he is still floppy eared and he is 15 weeks old.

I am becoming concerned, should I start taping or glueing them ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Did you get a chance to read thru the rest of the 'ears up' part of the board? Tons of photos and recommendations to help and compare your pup.

What does your breeder suggest?

How are the rest off the ears doing on the littermates?


----------



## lrodptl

Should start getting very interested in his ears at 4 months old if they've never been up.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

My pup's ears have been up for almost two weeks and she's not quite eleven weeks old while her sister's ears are all over the place. I think it depends on the pup and how they mature. Teddy (my pup) had small ears that stood up easily, and they are growing to catch up with her body, while other pups are just the opposite - their body has to catch up with their huge ears!


----------



## dineshsampley

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Did you get a chance to read thru the rest of the 'ears up' part of the board? Tons of photos and recommendations to help and compare your pup.
> 
> What does your breeder suggest?
> 
> How are the rest off the ears doing on the littermates?



the breeder suggested i start glueing the to give them support.

the rest of the litters ears are up and did not have any issues besides a slight lop

he is eating good foood (Diamond brand natural Lamb and Rice large puppy)

vet checked him and he is doing solid health wise just no ears yet.

am i doing this too soon or should i move forward with tape or glue?


----------



## lrodptl

Start taping/gluing at 4 months.Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Courtney

I would not be worried at 15 weeks. By boys ears were all over the place & not at full attention until 5-6 months.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Start him on Solid Gold Seameal and give him things to chew on...bully sticks, bones, etc.


----------



## warpwr

Courtney said:


> I would not be worried at 15 weeks. By boys ears were all over the place & not at full attention until 5-6 months.


Me either.
Miss Molly's ears came up at around 5 months, first one then the other.
And now she can and does hold them down or up depending on her mood.
This was her at 5 months...








And at 12 months...


----------



## doggiedad

my last GSD's ears went up at 6 months old.
before that they did the ear dance, up down 
and all around. the dog i have now ears went
up at 5 months old and they did the dance untill 
then. my last GSD was a SL and so is the one i 
have now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html

It's very, very common for the ears to go up and down during teething.


----------



## dineshsampley

they have never gone up and thats my concern by this age the should have done the dance and they havent


----------



## Dakotasmom23

I did a lot of reading on this since at 18 weeks, my dog's ears were still not up. It seems that the general advice from breeders is to tape or glue at 5 months. At 19 weeks one of my girl's ears had the teepee thing going on. Then, one morning this week, right before 20 weeks, BOTH her ears were up in the teepee. Over the past week she's been keeping them upright, sometimes in the teepee but mostly straight and beautiful. But I have the glue ready to go, but I am going to let them alone for now since they are mostly up. Is your dog larger or fluffier? Mine is 47lbs at 20 weeks and she's got a "plush" coat and she's very thick boned; I've read that dogs like this can take longer with their ears.


----------

